# Bourne Identity - Kali



## islandtime (Jun 14, 2002)

Saw the trailer for the Bourne Identity.. The moves looked familiar.. it was Kali... Anyone have any idea who the instructor for Matt Damon was?? 



Gene Gabel


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

From the trailer, I thought the martial arts used looked different from the usual and I was interested to see the movie because of this. I hadn't heard anything about who tarined him however.

What had he been trained in in the book? Did it say?


----------



## islandtime (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *From the trailer, I thought the martial arts used looked different from the usual and I was interested to see the movie because of this. I hadn't heard anything about who tarined him however.
> 
> What had he been trained in in the book? Did it say? *


...................................................
I dont know. If it said, I cant remember. 
I read it by candle light in the dark ages and my memory is failing anyway..
Not my first choice as Bourne though.. I guess they have to get the new guys something to pay the rent



Gene GAbel:asian:


----------



## diggum (Jun 14, 2002)

I saw it at a sneak preview last night.  Decent movie - not the best spy thriller ever, but better than the vast majority.  While I thought he looked a little young for the role, Matt did a very good job and nailed it.  Franka was unbelievably good and I hope this means she gets more American roles, if that's what she wants.

I train Doce Pares Eskrima, and I don't know the fundamental differences between that and Kali, but the general stuff he was doing was definitely related.  Much of it was movie fu-icized, and the editing on the fights was far too quick - very few shots following a complete strike or action - but it was very good and it was obvious he had some training.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

An article in today's Indianapolis Star, with a byline indicating it's from The Arizona Republic, states:



> [Damon] learned a Filipino marital-arts technique Kali



(Yes, it really says "marital-arts" in the story.)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2002)

The article, which is about Matt Damon preparing for the role and is not a review of the movie per se, goes on to squote him as saying:



> "I was in probably as good a shape as I've ever been in, because I was boxing and doing martial arts and I was doing all this weapons training"



I assume the weapons training was part of the Kali.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2002)

A Yahoo! search on:
+"matt damon" +kali

turns up many links. Here's a few:
http://www.etonline.com/celebrity/a10787.htm



> So I boxed for an hour-and-a-half everyday -- that also got me in very good shape -- and lifted weights. Then I did martial arts training for an hour-and-a-half a day, which was this Phillipino style called "Kali." Then I did weapons training with a former S.W.A.T. guy. When I was shooting, I didn't want to be worried about holding a gun. I wanted it to look very second-nature. So we put in a couple hundred hours on the range to make the characters seem credible in all the scenes.



http://www.newyorker.com/critics/cinema/



> it features an unfamiliar Filipino martial art called _kali_, a kind of stuttered karate (block, block, slash, kick).



http://www.csmonitor.com/2002/0614/p19s02-almo.html



> Mr. Damon trained for four months in the Filipino martial art of Kali, an unusual technique not often seen in films. "I know just enough to get hurt," he says with a grin.



On an unrelated note, several sites say this about Lucy Liu:



> She's studied in the martial arts and is especially keen on Kali-Eskrima-silat, a form of knife and stick fighting!


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 20, 2002)

quote: it features an unfamiliar Filipino martial art called kali, a kind of stuttered karate (block, block, slash, kick).


That's a sorry description that reporter needs to do more research.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

seen the movie story line and acting was good but the MA not good


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2003)

I saw a snippet if "Tomb Raider 2" on The Tonight Show last night and Angelina Jolie did a brief segment with the double sticks, including a movement like what we in Modern Arnis call redonda (this means other things in other FMA).

Then she threw a stick into a wall, like Bullseye in Daredevil threw one into a person.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 23, 2003)

Angeliena Jolie was on the screen and you were looking at her _sticks_? 

Ian.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 24, 2003)

I read some where, and I can't verify, that Damon trained with a/the Inosanto group.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2003)

I saw "Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle" yesterday. There is an article in the current (Sept. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu on the stuntwork/wirework.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

Lucy Liu does Kali or Escrima or Arnis in her spair time and the new Tomb Raider Movie looks crap. My dad works for Equity (British Actors Union) and has been working with the Stunt People for it and even they are saying its Rubbish :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Lucy Liu does Kali or Escrima or Arnis in her spair time*



I saw "Ballistic: Ecks vs. Sever" recently where she did some stick work.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

really? I played the game but didnt realise there was a movie  It any good?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2003)

Lots of action, but...not so good as a movie. Certainly, it didn't make much sense.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Angeliena Jolie was on the screen and you were looking at her sticks?
> 
> Ian. *



HAHAHA :rofl: 
Yes, I guess I'd be distracted by other more interesting features on the screen...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *HAHAHA :rofl:
> Yes, I guess I'd be distracted by other more interesting features on the screen...  *



Her guns?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Her guns?  *



UHhhhhh...NOooooooooo!!!  

I was thinking about other features of a more personal nature... 

:erg:


----------

